# starting a bike park



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

i wanna get a bike park started in my city but i dont know where to start who to talk to. how do you propose something like this to the city. if anyone has experience with this some tips would be awesome cuz we have nothing to ride where i am at


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

We're working on this right now in Jacksonville, FL. Lots of legal BS. It's not much fun. Check out the "Beach and Peach" forum at Sorba-Jax :: Home and post your questions. I'm sure that one of the guys directly involved can give you specific details. We're determined to get this place built. It's going to be awesome. We're leaning heavily on our SORBA and IMBA resources to help us out.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

sounds like you're from the 707 here in NorCal. You'll need to do some homework. First, find out who's in your Parks n' Rec department, and if any of them are action sports supporters:

Home, Department of Community Services, City of Vacaville, California

Next, gather a group of local bike shops and bike supporters. Organize an interest group. Consider the who (interest groups and local staff/gov't), where (parks or city property that has minimal enviro impact, but good terrain), when (are you willing to commit to a 2-3 year process?), why (identify local bike options), and how (is there $ in the budget, or is Vacaville boarderline broke like Vallejo?).

Pleasanton bike park was a 2 year process. The City leases the land from EBRPD for $1 a year (best dollar spent ever!). Most of the local kids in the interest group graduated and went off to college. The same thing is starting to happen in Lafayette. At least there's a good amount of parents and locals still pushing.

Hope that helps. It's a big undertaking, but another NorCal bike park would be epic.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## bij (Mar 22, 2011)

This is from Canada, however it can be used as a precedent.

City of Port Moody - PoMo Rotary Bike Trials Park

If you contact the city of Port Moody they may be able to send you information documenting the process they took to start a bike park up. 
Also, if there are skateparks in your area you should be able to contact the city and see what process they followed to get those started up.

Good luck.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

contact your local cycling club to see if there is sometihng in the works already. find a property, propose the idea to the owner. make sure you have volunteers, and dirt. good luck! also think big ask for more than you expect dream big and fight for it. it can happen. www.thegardenjumps.com


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mzorich said:


> i wanna get a bike park started in my city but i dont know where to start who to talk to. how do you propose something like this to the city. if anyone has experience with this some tips would be awesome cuz we have nothing to ride where i am at


where are you ?

do you have xc trails? if so the first place to start is find out if there is a mountain bike club who maintains those trails. go to their meetings and workdays. don't expect them to immediately run with your ideas the first day you show up; however, if you put in the time and show you're serious by proving it with sweat, you'll earn cred, and then they may be more open to building features you like onto existing trails. a lot of mountain bike clubs have been successful at adding upgrades to trails, such as berms, rollers, jumps, TTF (technical trail features etc.).... basically build one feature at a time. sometimes this low-key approach can be even better than going through the red tape associated with a single-area destination "bike park."

although obviously, destination bike parks are awesome.

Valmont Bike Park, Boulder CO
Valmont Bike Park | Boulder Mountainbike Alliance

Frisco Bike Park, Frisco CO
Frisco Bike Park » Blogsite


----------



## DirtBound (Mar 21, 2009)

mzorich said:


> i wanna get a bike park started in my city but i dont know where to start who to talk to. how do you propose something like this to the city. if anyone has experience with this some tips would be awesome cuz we have nothing to ride where i am at


Good luck! most citys (atleast here in socal) wont put up bike parks because they are "to much of a liability...." best of luck to you on your endevours.


----------

